# mesothelioma - advice needed, please



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Stephen has just been diagnosed with mesothelioma, seeing oncologist next week for prognosis and where we go from here.
would dearly love to get to the sun for a few weeks, but where can we get insurance?
any advice, general or specific would be greatly appreciated  
Lesley


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Lesley I'm sorry to hear your news. I'm sure Mavis Nye will be on here soon- she was diagnosed with mesothelioma 3 years ago and is still doing really well. She will be able to give you lots of info. My hubby has messaged her direct so I'm sure she'll reply soon. She's Locovan on here!

Meanwhile good luck to you both!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if Mavis (locovan) doesn't respond send a PM to her.

as for travel insurance, it can be extremely difficult, we know all about it! if you're on treatment the main insurers don't want to know. You can try with Macmillan - they have a list of companies that will do cover - it can be done but at a cost! You have to weigh up whether it's worth paying the premium, and getting an exception for the condition. We have had to take a risk on Viv's condition with travel insurance; it's acknowledge that the insurers won't cover for anything related to the condition, but where does that "related" bit end? If you fall over and break a leg, could it be argued that it was due to the condition, or the treatment that you had? 
We've had cruises (out of Southampton, not long haul) and european flights to the sun, but with the risk hanging around that we would have to come back early independently. We also had a trip across to France in the MH when we had to come back early - easily done as long as you haven't got a condition that can change dramatically in a couple of days. We have also met people on those cruises that do not have insurance cover, and are just enjoying it, and accepting the risk.
good luck, and Pm me if you want some links etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mavis has got a web site with lots of info:

http://www.rayandmave.org.uk/index.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Im here yes I have been diagnosed with Mesothelioma for almost 4 years now and I have been through 3 lines of Chemo 1 with a trial please get in contact by pm and I will give you all the help you need 
You can get Insurance so dont panic but please wait till you have the prognosis



site admin note - e-mail address removed for security


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have sent Mavis a PM and a FB message - she is normally very busy but is sure to get back to you and she is the fount of *all* knowledge about mesothelioma, as well as being a *REALLY *nice person.

Good luck, stay positive and do keep us all posted,

Dave

Told you so, she beat me to it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1329364.html#1329364


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I have sent Mavis a PM and a FB message - she is normally very busy but is sure to get back to you and she is the fount of *all* knowledge about mesothelioma, as well as being a *REALLY *nice person.
> 
> Good luck, stay positive and do keep us all posted,
> 
> ...


      ahh thanks Dave
I was busy I have been cleaning all my cupboards out just in case this next scan says another round of Chemo I need a coffee now xx


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We don't just do motor homes.. We also do virtual friends who can help out if they can..


Sorry about the awful news 8O ..

ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No contact as yet :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hope you will have contact Mavis


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

sorry, folks typed a response but computer must have dropped out 'cos it's not here!
many thanks to all who have commented, offered advice, etc.
much appreciated.
will send an email to you Mavis shortly.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes great i have answered your email --so pleased you have got in touch lets fight it together xx :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a message for everybody affected!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Stephen and I got on like a House on fire and he is a Mesowarrior now and has had loads of advice his head must Be spinning.
So can I share my British Lung Foundation video on here for future reference for people.





http://www.take5andstayalive.com/

http://www.blf.org.uk/Page/Annual-review


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stephen and Leslie

You are in good hands

Mavis :love7: 

Sandra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope Mavis soon has you fighting the illness and that with some treatment you are soon feeling much better Stephen. You have a long fight ahead but look how well Mavis has done and take comfort from her amazing progress and fighting spirit!


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks again for all your comments. Fighting against it is the only option with Mavis on your case. Going to start chemo after Christmas.
Stephen


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If that doesnt fight the demon Stephen the ADAMS trial is going to Phase Two and I can get you on that.
I was talking via email to the Doc running it and he has said it will always be there for me when I have the Argenine (Protine)


----------

